# Wishart's Pine Tree Tar Cordial



## KBbottles (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

 I know what these bottles are, but am wondering if anyone has any background on the history of Wishart?  I have a friend with the last name and am helping with some research.  Also, There was a thread floating around with Oldihtractors collection photos, but I cant seem to find it anymore.  strange.  Anyone have any pictures as well they could share showing the many variants?  

 Thanks in advance!!

 -KB


----------



## blade (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's one


----------



## blade (Nov 8, 2011)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a pic of John's AWESOME COLLECTION...Jim


----------



## sandchip (Nov 8, 2011)

That _is_ awesome.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey K,
 If your friend's name is Wishart, he could be related.. don't ask me how I surmised that.. []

 I hope some good reports come of this thread, if not I'll see what I dig up on google..


----------



## |MDB| (Nov 8, 2011)

"In 1873 Lucius Q. C. Wishart apparently sold his interest in the cordial, or a new firm was formed for which H. R. Wishart (son?) patented the trademark; bottles with the inscription "TRADE MARK" thus appeared after 1873" (see McKearin and Wilson, "American Bottles & Flasks and Their Ancestry," p. 304).

 "Dr. L.Q.C. Wishart at No. 10 South Second Street, Philadelphia, compounded Pine Tree Tar Cordial and introduced it to the public in 1859. He soon moved to larger facilities at No. 232 North Second Street. About 1861, he placed Dr. Wishartâ€™s Great American Dyspepsia Pills on the market and in 1865, Dr. Wishartâ€™s Worm Sugar Drops. 

 Wishartâ€™s son Henry R. inherited the Pine Tree Tar Cordial about 1870, and soon sold it to Philadelphia druggists Harry C. Campion and his son John W. Johnâ€™s brother Franklin joined them, and the firm was called the Campion Brothers until 1897, when Franklin retired. J.W. Campion and Co. was still selling Pine Tree Tar Cordial into the nineteen hundreds. It was for "Consumption of the Lungs, Cough, Sore Throat and Breast, Bronchitis, Liver Complaint, Blind and Bleeding Piles, Asthma, Whooping Cough and Diphtheria, & c.".

 Finally, there is a genealogy message posted to the web by a Cheryl King:

 "Subject: Re: Mannis Wishart, PA 1774 
  Post Date: October 06, 1998 at 19:10:11 
  Message URL: http://genforum.genealogy.com/wishart/messages/22.html 
  Forum: Wishart Family Genealogy Forum 
  Forum URL: http://genforum.genealogy.com/wishart/ 

 "I have followed the Wishart family back to 1853 to an Lucius Q. C. Wishart  who was a chemist in Phila. Penna. Could this be any relation to the Wishart you have been seeking?"

 AND

 "Cynthia
 The research is somewhat fragile, I suspect.
 However, if you obtain a copy of "The Normans in the South" by J J Norwich you will find much to interest you.
 Jack"
 http://genforum.genealogy.com/wishart/messages/494.html


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats the photo ive been looking for!!  Thanks guys for the awesome responses!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice Bottle(s) Blade and John! KB, It would be cool if your friend turned out to be related...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: blade
> 
> Here's one


 
 That color looks really good on that bottle!


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2011)

COOL bottle Blade !  I like um all .


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Nov 9, 2011)

Some more info:

 Lucius Q. C. Wisharts was a paint dealer starting as early as 1855.  He took over the grocery business of Cincinnatus Wishart in 1856.  These two business were next store to one another on Washington Avenue in Philadelphia.  I suspect that Cincinnatus was Lucius father.

 The assocaition of paint and turpentine in Lucius' first paint business may have led to the pine tree tar codrial that he formulated later.


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for your help!!  Would be really cool if my friend is actually related.  Its not too common of a last name.


----------



## steamfitter38 (Nov 11, 2011)

nice collection


----------



## passthebottle (Nov 19, 2011)

Got this dug one in the smaller size in a 7-up green


----------



## passthebottle (Nov 19, 2011)

Fairly dark as far as Wishart's go isn't it?


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll have one of these along with my Tipi bottle....some day.


----------

